# Square Enix encourages sexual harassment by promotion



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

As far as I can tell there is no gaming outlet or really anybody who is reporting this. Best I can figure is it's being covered up because it doesn't fit the narrative that men are evil. I don't want to go into the politics of men vs women in the workplace or anything like that I don't want to debate it's just a waste of my time, I just want to share this.



As a gbatemp patreon supporter I would love to see this actually get reported as a news article on the front page. I know gbatemp is an independent outlet that relies on their patreon supporters and as a supporter I am willing to double my support for this website if they simply plaster a front page news article about this.

Please and thank you.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

Take a look at other submissions for articles....maybe throw up another place that mentions a source in a link of your own.....

LifeIsStrange™


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm not looking to become some kind of journalist. The User submitted news seemed like the best fit for this. If I have to I will make contacts and do investigating and come up with sources and do my due diligence and share it. 
From there an actual journalist / article writer for this website can put it together in a cohesive news post. 
I hope that is satisfactory enough.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> put it together in a cohesive news post.



But will they?

Maybe work with @garyopa ?


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

Unless this is some kind of dead end  hoax I couldn't imagine them (garyopa) not making an article. 
Thanks for the advice. Let's just hope this comes together and this independent site does the moral ethical and unbiased thing by reporting it like journalists should always do.
Wish me luck and thanks again for the advice.


----------



## BeniBel (Jan 16, 2019)

Not gonna waste 26minutes watching that clip, so can someone give me the short sumary? Something actually wrong or just some PC crap?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2019)

This likely hasn't been reported on by anyone because not a single solitary shred of proof or source has been provided. As far as I can tell, literally this one Youtube video is the only report on it despite being "reported to major news outlets", which suggests that yeah it probably wasn't or it was, investigated, and likely isn't true. If a proper source with factual information provided is available, it will be reported on for sure. Until then, this is just some Youtube video by some random dude which is not a valid source.

If we reported on every single Youtube video out there with 0 sources or proof to a matter, we'd be filled with "WALUIGI CONFIRMED FOR SMASH DLC" and other such nonsense.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

The opposite of PC crap. Animator guy was constantly sexually harassed at work by his female colleague (which this female is a great friend of their head of HR)... I'm going g too fast...
This guy lived a rough life and Square Enix saved him financially. It was a dream job that turned into a nightmare. When he came on board he was nice to everyone and tried to make friends just like anybody would. He became friends with this woman who seem to share common interests with him and they even hung out sometimes outside of work. At this point the woman didn't show that she had any kind of ulterior motives. She had suggested that shes great friends with HR and that the HR person can fire anyone for at any time and has demonstrated it several times.
One night they worked really long hours and this woman was not able to take the train to get home... This is in Japan by the way. She asked her friend, this unnamed man, if she could stay at his place for the night. He agreed that she could sleep on his couch. Shortly after trying to go to sleep is when her sexual advances started and would not stop. He knows what was implied when she said that her friend in HR could fire anyone at any time so he was in fear of losing his job if he didn't react to this situation in a way that made her happy. He is completely unattracted to her and is being forced into this situation and in fear of losing his job and losing his ability to pay rent and live he gave in to her. Afterwards he goes to the bathroom and cries while she is in his room sound asleep. Dude was sexually harassed hardcore, hell raped depending on how you look at it. If the genders were reversed in this story you would say the word rape. The only place that he could report something like this would be HR but in his situation that would not be smart given the relationship that the woman has with HR. He hit a dead end and had a horrible memory but he tried to just forget about it and move on, and in a bad judgment call he tried to at least appear to still be friendly with everyone including the woman who raped him. He must have been pretty convincing that he was not scarred At All by their encounter because as time went on she became an ass-grabber. He has the idea that he's going to make up a girl that he is in love with and bring it up to her and hopes that she would just leave him alone. When he told her about this fake romance with another girl she assumed that he was referring to her and when he politely let her know "sorry but no" she went home pissed off. This guy is so affected by this he is in a suicidal place. And in further messaging between the two of them he admitted that. She took that and went to HR. hR ends up firing him over his mental state and the rapist has since been promoted.

I tried to sum it up really fast there toward the end cuz I could tell that I was running on and you're not going to read all of it. Just do this think about the last time that you heard an article of anything like this happening. Come on we all know that this happens but its NEVER picked up by the media. It's cases like this where Independent Media shines. Gbatemp is independent. 
I'll just end here at that.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2019)

Guy in that video looks like one of those typical clickbait youtubers pulling stuff out of their ass with no substancial source.


----------



## Eaglemeat (Jan 16, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> As far as I can tell there is no gaming outlet or really anybody who is reporting this. Best I can figure is it's being covered up because it doesn't fit the narrative that men are evil. I don't want to go into the politics of men vs women in the workplace or anything like that I don't want to debate it's just a waste of my time, I just want to share this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What Jeremy describes sounds terrible, but I also find this story fishy for numerous reasons.


Which news outlets got this information?
Were those news outlets able to confirm the story?
Is there evidence of these news outlets previously not reporting on women sexually harassing men because it suits their narrative?

Is Jeremy's source reliable?
Is Jeremy himself a reliable source? (and let's be honest here, he's got a history of exaggeration)

The Quartering has had an ongoing beef with gaming news outlets that have left-wing editorials (Kotaku, Polygon, etc) so its really not a stretch to assume that things in this story aren't what they seem and that Jeremy is making it up or exaggerating it in an effort to support his belief that these gaming news sites would intentionally ignore a story like this on the basis that it was a woman harassing a guy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Guy in that video looks like one of those typical clickbait youtubers pulling stuff out of their ass with no substancial source.


Oh, yes. Do a search for Jeremy Hambly. The guy is a joke. He has a video complaining that the new She-Ra isn't sexy enough to be a good role model for young girls.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

He may very well be. I doubt it though I've been a subscriber and watched his uploads for quite some time now and almost always he has videos based in facts and doesn't mess around.

I would be willing to accept that there is not enough information to go on here and that the guy in the video looks like some Burly Mountain Man lion clickbait POS. Lol. I mean he IS a YouTuber trying to get clicks.

I have reached out to numerous people and I'm trying to get more solid info on this. If or when I get anything I will update this thread.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> raped



That might be a little.....extreme. Coerced into having sex, probable (if this story is true), *but "raped"* is a little further than needed.

 She didn't strong-arm his penis into her--he did it out of fear; seriously, if this America, it'd just be water cooler talk about stinky genitals and wrinkly balls. 

Hell, if he was even remotely gifted with MLG skillz, he could have flipped the script on her instead of crying Shinji.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> That might be a little.....extreme. Coerced into having sex, probable (if this story is true), *but "raped"* is a little further than needed.



Agreed. I hate how that term just gets thrown around when it only kind of applies a little to the relating incident. I decided to try it out myself, didn't really like to but I'm not gonna edit.. I view it as forced sexual misconduct, not quite rape. But let's be totally honest, gender swap these 2 and a majority of people would classify it as rape. Easily.
Gender swap those 2 and watch the media pounce on it and do investigating and plaster it everywhere. They would mix it in with a little bit of an opinion piece. Heck I would go as far as to say that if the victim here went ahead and identifies as a woman starting today they might cover it.
EDIT: srry phone screwed that reply up royally, fixed now


----------



## Rune (Jan 16, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> That might be a little.....extreme. Coerced into having sex, probable (if this story is true), *but "raped"* is a little further than needed.
> 
> She didn't strong-arm his penis into her--he did it out of fear; seriously, if this America, it'd just be water cooler talk about stinky genitals and wrinkly balls.
> 
> Hell, if he was even remotely gifted with MLG skillz, he could have flipped the script on her instead of crying Shinji.


If the roles were reversed, Would anyone say the man merely "coerced" the woman?


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

She played Jedi Mind Tricks on him to put him in a state of fear in an effort to get some D. If a man did that to a woman to get some V, well that would make headlines "rape".
And what about this popular "rape culture" crap that's always being shoved down our throats. Even if you're going to tell me that it doesn't fit the definition of rape even though the definition doesn't even really matter anymore they change it all the time to fit whatever narrative... It still is a case of SE promoting and endorsing a "rape culture", right? Thats a headline. If the genders were reversed I don't think we would even have to wait for any sources or facts to come up because it would already make the headlines running from pure emotion. Gotta love journalism if the 2010's


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2019)

So there's a Waluig DLC for Smash coming to the eShop?
Sweet!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

@SuperNintendho 
@Rune 

I'd probably agree, but I still feel: if you're inviting someone of the opposite sex over to your living area and it'll just be two of you, one of those two may try something sexual...depending on factors, but the percentage is still higher than two heterosexual adults (who are somewhat familiar with each other) not trying anything sexual.

I'll wait until further info is made available. 

One thing I wonder, how did that YT guy know about this story? Who told the source YT guy got?

If=pulledoutofass, then bullshit=true. As far as I can tell, no one is getting at this "story".....in fact, it's just YT dude......and google results for 'temp, because we're talking about it.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 16, 2019)

It's a concern of mine too. I reached out to Jeremy and I'm trying to hopefully get to the bottom of it and get his source and maybe some of the emails exchanged between him and the victim. I'm just a guy not a journalist or anything like that so I don't even know if I'll be taken seriously at all. If there is validity to this than I want this to become front-page news.
I support Jeremy on patreon. If it turns out Jeremy is full of it I'm going to stop my contributions to him and if it turns out that everything is completely true then I would reconsider my supporting of certain independent outlets too. Either way I'm gonna save $$$ soon lol


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 17, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> That might be a little.....extreme. Coerced into having sex, probable (if this story is true), *but "raped"* is a little further than needed.
> 
> She didn't strong-arm his penis into her--he did it out of fear; seriously, if this America, it'd just be water cooler talk about stinky genitals and wrinkly balls.
> 
> Hell, if he was even remotely gifted with MLG skillz, he could have flipped the script on her instead of crying Shinji.



I don't know if anyone has corrected you, but being coerced into sex is still rape. Consent was not freely given.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 17, 2019)

JinTrigger said:


> sex is still rape.



At the club, they call that having game.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 17, 2019)

Some people think that it takes physical strength to physically subdue someone + sex.
Some people are VERY wrong. 


Just throwing this out there, women get raped all the time. Nobody denies it. Men do too. If you disagree then have fun in la la Land. Women certainly can be predators and in certain cases they can be down right evil just like the worst of men.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 17, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> la la land









Yeah, but did you find any proof of this story yet? Has YT guy got back to you with sources and proof or can I start my video about how Square Enix hired me to have sex with all the sexually frustrated women at Square Enix?

-----
Had some "Why the fuck do you have a keyboard and fingers!?!-anger earlier.....but...



SuperNintendho said:


> Some people think that it takes physical strength to physically subdue someone + sex.



I'd say yes, but that's usually how it *ends* up. It's like a bargaining chip--you give me sex? No? okay, I'll be giving you a roofie or  choking you out.

Usually, there is an element of non-violence, but as soon as those attempts are dashed, it pretty much goes to physical.

Anyway, this thread needs truth, otherwise, I'll be making a YT vid real soon.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 17, 2019)

You should just make a thread in world news and politics to discuss this. This is a story with little in the way of confirmation, that's probably why it isn't being reported. Men get raped, men are vulnerable, women get raped, women are vulnerable. If you think that has anything to do with why this isn't on the front page, you're quite frankly deluded (or as you said, have fun in la la land?). 

As a minor point, if you want to support the site, that's great. If you don't, that's fine too. Just don't go waving your support around as if it's some kind of status symbol to get your own way, it makes you come across as entitled and rather assholish.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 17, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> The opposite of PC crap. Animator guy was constantly sexually harassed at work by his female colleague (which this female is a great friend of their head of HR)... I'm going g too fast...
> This guy lived a rough life and Square Enix saved him financially. It was a dream job that turned into a nightmare. When he came on board he was nice to everyone and tried to make friends just like anybody would. He became friends with this woman who seem to share common interests with him and they even hung out sometimes outside of work. At this point the woman didn't show that she had any kind of ulterior motives. She had suggested that shes great friends with HR and that the HR person can fire anyone for at any time and has demonstrated it several times.
> One night they worked really long hours and this woman was not able to take the train to get home... This is in Japan by the way. She asked her friend, this unnamed man, if she could stay at his place for the night. He agreed that she could sleep on his couch. Shortly after trying to go to sleep is when her sexual advances started and would not stop. He knows what was implied when she said that her friend in HR could fire anyone at any time so he was in fear of losing his job if he didn't react to this situation in a way that made her happy. He is completely unattracted to her and is being forced into this situation and in fear of losing his job and losing his ability to pay rent and live he gave in to her. Afterwards he goes to the bathroom and cries while she is in his room sound asleep. Dude was sexually harassed hardcore, hell raped depending on how you look at it. If the genders were reversed in this story you would say the word rape. The only place that he could report something like this would be HR but in his situation that would not be smart given the relationship that the woman has with HR. He hit a dead end and had a horrible memory but he tried to just forget about it and move on, and in a bad judgment call he tried to at least appear to still be friendly with everyone including the woman who raped him. He must have been pretty convincing that he was not scarred At All by their encounter because as time went on she became an ass-grabber. He has the idea that he's going to make up a girl that he is in love with and bring it up to her and hopes that she would just leave him alone. When he told her about this fake romance with another girl she assumed that he was referring to her and when he politely let her know "sorry but no" she went home pissed off. This guy is so affected by this he is in a suicidal place. And in further messaging between the two of them he admitted that. She took that and went to HR. hR ends up firing him over his mental state and the rapist has since been promoted.
> 
> ...


[citation needed]

So far this is just a story. This youtuber may believe it, doesn't mean it actually happened. It could easily have happen, it's not like it's terribly unlikely. These sorts of things can and do happen. Some people are huge jerks. But people also lie. You have to verify someone's account through several sources to verify before you can report on it, ethically.

- Who is the source? Are they reliable and do they have any reason to lie or mislead?
- what are the people's names?
- when did this happen?
- who knew of this story?
- were any actions taken in response to this story? by whom?
- Who harrassed him and were any police reports made?
- Are there any emails or memos that can validate the story?
- How do we know this wasn't just made up on /pol/ to rustle jimmies?


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 17, 2019)

Dang give it a little time people. This didn't JUST happen and there is no hurry to get exposure.
No need to come in acting like that. Heck I already cancelled my patreon to GBATemp a week ago actually and I just haven't decided whether it's worth reinstating. Nothing against gba it's just that it does little to nothing for me  I'm not trying to make friends here so I don't care how I come across to anyone. I haven't been rude or unkind for sure even tho people are trying to make this into a damn joke. 
This is actually old news anyway. Give it time. Y'all haven't even waited but maybe 12 hours tops.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 17, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This likely hasn't been reported on by anyone because not a single solitary shred of proof or source has been provided. As far as I can tell, literally this one Youtube video is the only report on it despite being "reported to major news outlets", which suggests that yeah it probably wasn't or it was, investigated, and likely isn't true. If a proper source with factual information provided is available, it will be reported on for sure. Until then, this is just some Youtube video by some random dude which is not a valid source.
> 
> If we reported on every single Youtube video out there with 0 sources or proof to a matter, we'd be filled with "WALUIGI CONFIRMED FOR SMASH DLC" and other such nonsense.


What, you mean Waluigi isn't confirmed for Smash? 


SuperNintendho said:


> The opposite of PC crap. Animator guy was constantly sexually harassed at work by his female colleague (which this female is a great friend of their head of HR)... I'm going g too fast...
> This guy lived a rough life and Square Enix saved him financially. It was a dream job that turned into a nightmare. When he came on board he was nice to everyone and tried to make friends just like anybody would. He became friends with this woman who seem to share common interests with him and they even hung out sometimes outside of work. At this point the woman didn't show that she had any kind of ulterior motives. She had suggested that shes great friends with HR and that the HR person can fire anyone for at any time and has demonstrated it several times.
> One night they worked really long hours and this woman was not able to take the train to get home... This is in Japan by the way. She asked her friend, this unnamed man, if she could stay at his place for the night. He agreed that she could sleep on his couch. Shortly after trying to go to sleep is when her sexual advances started and would not stop. He knows what was implied when she said that her friend in HR could fire anyone at any time so he was in fear of losing his job if he didn't react to this situation in a way that made her happy. He is completely unattracted to her and is being forced into this situation and in fear of losing his job and losing his ability to pay rent and live he gave in to her. Afterwards he goes to the bathroom and cries while she is in his room sound asleep. Dude was sexually harassed hardcore, hell raped depending on how you look at it. If the genders were reversed in this story you would say the word rape. The only place that he could report something like this would be HR but in his situation that would not be smart given the relationship that the woman has with HR. He hit a dead end and had a horrible memory but he tried to just forget about it and move on, and in a bad judgment call he tried to at least appear to still be friendly with everyone including the woman who raped him. He must have been pretty convincing that he was not scarred At All by their encounter because as time went on she became an ass-grabber. He has the idea that he's going to make up a girl that he is in love with and bring it up to her and hopes that she would just leave him alone. When he told her about this fake romance with another girl she assumed that he was referring to her and when he politely let her know "sorry but no" she went home pissed off. This guy is so affected by this he is in a suicidal place. And in further messaging between the two of them he admitted that. She took that and went to HR. hR ends up firing him over his mental state and the rapist has since been promoted.
> 
> ...


Even if this is real (which, isn't unlikely, like you said these kind of things happen), the way it's framed in the thread title, you make it sound like this is Square Enix' fault, when it sounds more likely that HR was not aware what happened and this is all the fault of that woman. Also the title is frankly clickbait. It might be fitting for the World News section, keep in mind stuff in the World News section doesn't generally get front paged. This is a gaming focused site after all. There are other sites better suited for this sort of thing and if they won't report on it they probably don't consider it big enough news because it happens all the time. The Daily Mail would no doubt report on it because they like to report on these kind of small stories (sad as the story might be, it's still small in the grand scheme of things) but you can barely trust half of what is written there.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah i heard about this 2, the story was even sent to Polygon, Kotaku and so forth but they didn't report on it. If it would be a female the whole world would be over it but it being a male everybody swipes it under the rug. The world of today is a world were men are getting less rights than women instead of equality it is shifting towards sexism against men.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 17, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Also the title is frankly clickbait. It might be fitting for the World News section, keep in mind stuff in the World News section doesn't generally get front paged. This is a gaming focused site after all. There are other sites better suited for this sort of thing and if they won't report on it they probably don't consider it big enough news because it happens all the time. The Daily Mail would no doubt report on it because they like to report on these kind of small stories (sad as the story might be, it's still small in the grand scheme of things) but you can barely trust half of what is written there.


Dude if this isn't gaming news then why would gbatemp post about Mr. Hiddaji verbally abusing employees? That's not game news but in the aspect that it's a gaming company as the subject matter then it kinda qualifies.
If you tell me that NOR story is more gaming related then this then I would say you are wrong.
And name a gaming site better suited for this gaming related news... Go ahead I'll wait.
Disgusts me that so many people buy into the double standard hook line and sinker.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 17, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> Dang give it a little time people. This didn't JUST happen and there is no hurry to get exposure.


Yet you're the one who posted it.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 17, 2019)

Your point? If all you have is negativity and no substance then go find something else to do.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 17, 2019)

SuperNintendho said:


> Dude if this isn't gaming news then why would gbatemp post about Mr. Hiddaji verbally abusing employees? That's not game news but in the aspect that it's a gaming company as the subject matter then it kinda qualifies.
> If you tell me that NOR story is more gaming related then this then I would say you are wrong.
> And name a gaming site better suited for this gaming related news... Go ahead I'll wait.
> Disgusts me that so many people buy into the double standard hook line and sinker.


When was that posted? I don't remember it.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 17, 2019)

2 days ago.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...r-of-nintendo-russias-general-manager.528941/


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 17, 2019)

I personally don’t believe that guy made up the emails he was reading out loud but then again there is no proof and I understand that in this situation nobody would provide proof to protect subjects. It is what it is, either believe it or don’t, but what’s certain is that the title of this thread is clickbait and should be filed as rumor.


----------



## SuperNintendho (Jan 18, 2019)

I can say that progress is being made to *hopefully* get to the bottom of this. I have solidified a few contacts and am sitting on a few documents that I've been too busy to sift through today. I am not sure if I have everything Jeremy had but I think I am close to contacting the alleged victim.

I am totally willing to update the thread title if I can to mark it [rumor].That is very reasonable and honestly should have been that way from the git. 
As far as the language used in the title, seems appropriate to me.

Hopefully I can get this out if it can be grounded in sources with evidence and whatnot soon. I'll update when I get more. 

EDIT: if a mod can fix the title to indicate it's rumor. I tried and don't think I can. Please and thanks


----------



## Kanakops (Jan 19, 2019)

Sponsored by Gilette.


----------



## True Echo (Jan 19, 2019)

No one cares because its pathetic...  Grown up man raped by women is he retarded or what.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 19, 2019)

True Echo said:


> No one cares because its pathetic...  Grown up man raped by women is he retarded or what.


People do care, and it's because of people like you that stuff like this always get swept under the rug because men have to supposedly man up wich is utter bullshit


----------



## bodefuceta (Jan 19, 2019)

Most domestic violence is perpetrated by women, yet no one believes stories like that. That's what you get when over 80% of all basic education is done by women and most are "feminist".


----------



## Mythical (Jan 19, 2019)

Honestly contacting anyone on this would just be rude imo . How would you feel about a forum looking into a deeply personal situation like that on an online forum anyone can see, finding a way to contact them, and then trying to get more info that probably isn't actually substantial or actual evidence? If they had more info they would say something, they already lost their job, and if any if this is real and info is out there then investigations will be/ have be done. I feel like he should have stuck to his guns as well regardless of the situation, but different people do different things and sometimes you don't know what you'd do in a situation like that before it happens.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 19, 2019)

People do care, if anything people here complain because they also care about journalism and don't like the idea of spreading rumours not fact checked or backed up by a relevant source.



True Echo said:


> No one cares because its pathetic...  Grown up man raped by women is he retarded or what.


That statement is beyond bullshit.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2019)

Odd, I believe T-hug removed this from the user-submitted news for the fact it doesn't conform to the rules of USN. Even more odd, I haven't heard anything about this.......still.

So I guess that youtubber was a fart sniffer?


----------

